# Installing snake tray in ceiling.



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDTcfcRdWireHngrs.asp#


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Mrphil said:


> We have a project coming up with a 100' foot of snake tray to install in a drop ceiling about 20'foot aff.
> 
> Has anyone installed this product and have any tips? How does all thread attach.


...size of snake tray and weight being supported must be taken into account when determining support types


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

What are you going to put in the Snake Tray?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I sure hope it is not in a hospital. I have had problems finding a spot to run 3/4" emt above the ceiling in a hospital.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll ask, probably a dumb one.. What is snake tray??


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> I'll ask, probably a dumb one.. What is snake tray??


Probably some gimmicky product that a 2 year could snap together and install. Just another cog in the machine that is dumbing down the nature of our trade


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Like wagos on ballasts?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know what snake tray is, but I found a couple of large snake skins in this guys basement clg a couple weeks ago. both measured around 3' long lol.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Like wagos on ballasts?


Bingo. I'm starting a ballast changers union


----------



## slm (Aug 6, 2013)

I have used the 201 series, both single and double. It has attachment loops for threaded rod about every 4-6 inches. Worked good for phone, network cables etc.


----------

